

Plugin: Open Source iPhone & iPod Touch Development Kit – iWebKit - shahzaibkhan
http://www.theideallab.com/productivity/plugins/plugin-open-source-iphone-ipod-touch-development-kit-%E2%80%93-iwebkit/

======
cleverjake
Please link directly to the site next time, not to a small announcement on an
unrelated site. - <http://snippetspace.com/>

